# One of a kind Chihuahua Wine Glasses



## lynx8456

My good friend Becky has a very talented sister named Lisa who recently painted (free hand) a 4 piece set of wine glasses just for Becky. Well you will see from the pics why I fell in love with them a practically begged for a set of my own. Becky being the wonderful lady that she is picked up 8 more glasses (someone else begged for a set to) and asked her sister to paint a few more. Well yesterday I got my four gorgeous glasses and I also got to "break" them in with Becky. Here are the 1st 8 glasses Lisa did. There are still 4 more being done plus a "special" glass for my hubby since he is not a drinker. Just had to share them with all of you. Lisa did such a fabulous job that the pics don't even do them justice. I simply can not thank her and Becky enough.


----------



## lynx8456

1 of me with Chunk and Trevette having a nice glass of wine:


----------



## svdreamer

Those are soooo cute! She is very talented.


----------



## chi's R me

I love them. Expecially the short coat cihis. Love the wine too. lol


----------



## Adrienne

amazing i love them!


----------



## tricializ

Wow. Those are amazing!


----------



## *Princess*

there are gorgous! very talented x


----------



## sjm

these are awesome!!! i love them


----------



## amyalina25

wow! they are amazing!!!


----------



## Lin

Absolutely amazing Laura!!!


----------



## Terri

Wow those are sooo good!
She is very talented!
Wish she lived near me i would so want some of those. x


----------



## mrsb

I love them! How unique and cute! x


----------



## CHITheresa

They are so cool, will she be selling them and painting on other things else besides wine glasses?


----------



## lynx8456

Lisa paints all kinds of things mostly for herself, but yes by request to...she also bakes and decorates cakes for all occasions.


----------



## rms3402

Those are AWESOME! How lucky you are!  What talent she has!


----------



## ~LS~

LOVE these!!! Wow!


----------



## Smith

Those are great!

You should ask her if she can put some on teacups. Then if anybody ever asks you if you have a teacup chihuahua...


----------



## APBTgirl252

Those are beautiful!! Great art work.


----------



## Dragonfly

Wow, now that is talant! Just beautiful, I am so jealous! I want one! hehe lol


----------



## lynx8456

Thank You ladies. It is a shame I couldn't have all the different ones Lisa made. God they were great. Perhaps at some point she will make more..if so I'll let you know.


----------

